# Is your pull down bed noisy?



## RASSER

We are very happy with everything about our 2006 B544 especially the large lounge, but the pull down bed drives us mad!
Everytime we turn over in the night it 'clangs' Is it only us?
The main problem seems to be that the side strut that turns on the front bar is metal on metal with lots of side play. I am surprised that with such a good spec on everything else, that Hymer didn't build in some sort of plastic lining to stop this. Have tried copious amounts of silicon spray but no better. Wife now looking at fixed bed models but we will lose all of that extra space-the reason we went for the 544 in the first place.
The struts are ok and the bed lifts back up with no problem
Any ideas or similar problems?Are the later models any better
Rasser


----------



## taz

Hi Rasser
Snap!!
We have the same problem in our 57 plate van and are also looking at fixed bed models. Fed up with constantly waking each other up. 
We removed the curtain around the bed last month as we were away in South France and wanted to maximise air flow around the bed and the noise was even worse. Not sure if its just a Hymer problem as we had a Burstner before with a fixed bed front and rear.
It is now a choice between a bigger van or a much smaller lounge area - we are edging towards the latter. 
Good luck - and let us know if you find an answer to the noise
Sally


----------



## an99uk

*bed*

We are on our third hymer, the first and second van the drop down bed was very comfy and quiet.

However on our present van the bed is not very comfy and very noisy. Everytime we turn over the beds creaks and groans. (No quips please about nocturnal goings on) We have only spent one restless night in it and have now retreated to the fixed bed in the rear.

The previous owner had a new large yellow sponge ( carwash type) wedged up against the struts on one side, maybe he didn't like the noise either. You could try using a sponge to muffle the noise.

I have even considered having the dropdown bed removed and have some lockers fitted.


----------



## Hymie

*2008 B544SL*

We have a 2008 model B544SL and the drop down bed is fine as far as noise goes - my only complaint is that the mattress seems to "Lift" at the front when in use - anyone else experienced this??

Our van came with the zip at the top of the mattress - maybe it should be at the bottom - but material is different?.

We like our van so much that we would have to have much worse problems than a noisy bed to consider loosing the great layout.

Happy Travels


----------



## JeanLuc

Our drop-down bed is not used very much - mainly on the odd occasion when our adult daughter joins us for a break. I have never noticed any noise from the bed when she uses it. Sometimes she complains that it sways on its cantilevers when I turn over in the fixed bed over the garage at the back!

Ours is a 2003 van.

Philip


----------



## teemyob

*Bed*

Quiet as a mouse

[squeak]

:wink:


----------



## brimo

The only time ours used to sqeak was when it was down :lol: 8O


----------



## RASSER

*NOISY HYMER DROP DOWN BED*

I received this from Hambilton Eng:-
_On the newer Hymers, like yours, there should be three small rubber bushes on the outside of each arm of the bed and a metal stop on the inside to stop it banging. If they are not there you could try making your own (easier if you have a look at another Hymer with them on) or ask whoever services your Hymer to make them for you. You might also check the bolts that hold the bed to the side wall and front of the vehicle._
I replied:-
_As you can see from the attached photo's, I have 4 small black rubber bushes on one side and a metal stop on the other but these don't seem to do much. The rubber bushes aren't held on very firmly, being just sat on the end of pop rivets and don't stop the bed frame hitting the round bar. They don't really stop the sideways movement either. I have managed to stop some of the sideways movement by putting a plasic cord toggle in between the arm and the bed but not all of it.
The main problem is that where the side arm turns on the front bar it is metal on metal. You can see from the photo how it is wearing the paint away. There seems to be a round washer fastened to the bed that moves around the bar, but as this appears to also be metal it doesn't do much.
The gap between the bed frame and bar is also too small to insert any type of plastic/rubber around the bar.
From the number of replies i have received so far from my posting of this topic on www.motorhomefacts.com it is a common problem and any ideas you may have too solve this would be appreciated by the Forum (with an acknowledgment of course).
I wonder if Hymer have improved their later versions in any way that can be retro fitted on the older models. It doesn't seem to be a problem on other makes!
Regards
Bob _ 
I will try and load the pictures.


----------



## JackieP

I'm guessing it must be a problem with the newer models then. Ours doesn't make a squeak either. It does have the rubber bushes and washers and Bill does lash some 3 in 1 in the gaps every so often but that's more to keep the up and down movement running smoothly. When the bed's down it very secure with no play.

I feel very sorry for you - our bed here in our temporary flat squeaks if you even breathe. It doesn't make for a good night's sleep.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## javea

I don't know if this will help but if you look at the chassis rails on the bed you will see some black rubber caps on screws. If you take off the rubber cap you can then adjust the screw having undone the lock nut. These items seem to be there to stop the bed moving around.

I had a squeak on our bed but only when driving. Drove me mad until I found that the wide strip at the top of the assembly attaching the bed to the side was rubbing very slightly on the bed mechanism. Removed the strip which you don't really notice anyway and, voila! - no squeak.


----------



## ned

Hi,
Had a similar problem on my 2005 B544. I overcame it by making up plywood spacers ( like giant washers) to pack the bar and mechanism out. This worked perfectly.
Some of you may have problems with a loud squeak from the side of the bed when you pull it down. This is because the hydraulic rams get starved of liquid/oil and are travelling in a dry cylinder. Once you have moved the mechanism th noise disappears as the oil has now been spread up and down the cylinder. However it does return if left for a while!
Cheeers............ Ned


----------



## zoro

Hi Rasser 
I used to think it my old bones that where rattling! :roll: 

The pictures would br helpful. 

Pm me if you are still having problems.

Regards
Steve


----------



## RASSER

*NOISY HYMER PULL DOWN BED-SAFETY ISSUE*


Thanks to Peter Hambilton at Hambilton Eng Preston for the following-

_A modification that we do to take out excessive play is to drill a hole in the hollow bearing tube close to the side plate and fit a self tapping screw with a rubber or plastic washer under the head. This will eliminate all side play whilst still allowing the bed to operate.
*You must check the soundness of all bolts *in the parallelogram bed action behind the side valance *at least once a year*, as these will also cause considerable noise and, in extreme cases, the nuts can back off the bolts and *the bed can end up on your head whilst driving*. This is obviously a most dangerous situation. Over the last 25 years of working with Hymers I have seen many bent and broken bed struts and mechanisms due to this phenomenon. _

I have asked if the bolts need to be a certain torque setting and will let you know.
Rasser


----------



## RASSER

*NOISY HYMER PULL DOWN BED-SUCCESS*


Following the suggestion of Peter Hambilton Eng at Preston, I drilled a hole into the round bar between the flange and metal stop and using a self tapper fastened a 3/8ths tap washer to the tube so that it was flush up to the flange.Sorry unable to load picture so send me a PM with yr e-mail if picture needed. You have to do this on the metal stopper side and not the rubber cap side, otherwise it will catch on the rubber caps when the bed is raised
I then did the same on the other side so there is no longer any side play on the bed. A squirt of silicone spray for good measure and it is now perfect. :wink:


----------



## Baron1

Hi Rasser,
I don't know if you still have the photo's of the fix to the noisy Hymer pull down bed but if you have I would really appreciate them.

My email is [email protected]

Many Thanks
Mel.


----------



## RASSER

*NOISY PULL DOWN BED ON HYMER*


Hi Mel,
I have sent the photos to your e-mail. Perhaps you could load onto the website as I am having difficulty.
I have also tightened all the 17mm nut and bolts on the cantilever system, which were slightly loose and this has cured the problem. Don't overtighten or the bed will be too stiff to lift etc. You have to unclip the bottom of the white curtain first. There is a small screw holding it to the front rail at each front corner and a piece of plastic in a slider each side.
Also checked the ones behind the struts, holding the system to the wall (as suggested by Peter Hambilton) and these were ok.
Let me know if this improves.
regards
Bob


----------



## Baron1

*Hymer pull bed now OK !!!javascript:emoticon('')*

Hi Bob,
After pondering the situation yesterday afternoon I printed off your previous post and decamped to the Hymer.
I removed the curtains and tightened all the 17mm bolts but still the squeak persisted. I then worked out where the squeak was coming from and EUREKA!!!javascript:emoticon('') your description of the tubular bed assembly suddenly made sense ! I could see that the problem was a lateral movement of the whole bed and I did the mod you described with a couple of rubber washers, self tappers and silicone spray.
I honestly can't believe the difference it's made, it is like driving a new van, silence is golden.

Many, many thanks for your help with this, it's much appreciated.

Best Regards 
Mel.


----------



## RASSER

Hi Mel,
Glad it worked.
Lovely dog by the way.
All the best,
Bob


----------



## pieterv

Hi Rasser,

I would greatly appreicate it if you could email me the pics.

I have PMed you with my email.

Thanks,

Pieter


----------



## Baron1

*Pictures of Mod to Cure Noisy Hymer Pull Down Bed*

Right, I'm going to try to download my pics of the mod described by RASSER in this thread.
Bear with me on this as I am new to this site and still coming to grips with it!
The first picture (fingers crossed) is a view of the front corner of the pull down bed, I will then attempt to download pics of the location of the modification.
The main cause of the noise in the bed assembly is a lateral movement of the bed along its front supporting tube, Hymer do put stops in to prevent too much side to side movement of the bed (white stops in pics) but these still allow at least one centimetre of slack. This modification tightens up the tolerance and stops all sideways motion of the bed along the tube.
Many thanks to RASSER and Peter Hambilton for their help with this.

Sweet Dreams!


----------



## bmb1uk

depends on what you are upto, could turn over and go to sleep    :wink:


----------



## Baron1

*Noisy Hymer Bed*

That was the trouble, if either of us turned over the noise woke us both up!!


----------

